# Removing Foam Sticky Tape Residue



## dave t (Feb 10, 2009)

Folks,

Just wondering what would be the most effective product on removing Foam Sticky Tape residue. I`m looking at removing the door and front wing mouldings on my car for a smoother look. Car is a black IS200

All help and suggestions welcomed. :thumb:


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

glue and tar remover , should do it , might need a buff after as there could be a slight colour /shade area where the strips have been


----------



## dave t (Feb 10, 2009)

The mouldings are in the middle of the doors and under the front indicator`s, as shown below


----------



## ChrisD (Mar 7, 2009)

Make sure theres no mounting holes underneath them. If its all smooth then whip them off carefully, use hot water to soften the glue. then use glue and tar remover, should do the trick. as peter said though, there will probily be a colour difference due to it never being exposed to the elements.


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

find out how they are fixed , if you dont know try the lexus owners club or a dealership , and if not screwed, the strip i mean lol then do as above sould sort it , looks ok tbh as it is.
did a mondeo last year and could not remove the line completely on the doors that the strip had left , so bare that in mind if you do decide to remove them


----------



## dave t (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks guy`s been on Lexus forum and they are used stuck on with tape there`s no holes. One of the guy`s had a PDF file showing them removing them but thanks for the advice.


----------



## Stevolution (Feb 10, 2009)

Ahh, David is it? looks a good pict, wonder who took it? lol


----------

